# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch >  10 lí do cho bạn yêu nghệ thuật đến Hong Kong tháng 5 - Du lịch Hong Kong

## hangnt

*Bốn năm sau khi tổ chức thành công Hội chợ Nghệ thuật quốc tế Hong Kong (ART HK) 2008, nay Hong Kong đã trở thành trung tâm nghệ thuật lớn nhất ở Châu Á.*

Hong Kong là nơi lý tưởng nhất ở Châu Á để bạn chiêm ngưỡng cũng như mua các tác phẩm nghệ thuật khi mà Hội chợ Nghệ thuật quốc tế Hong Kong trở thành nơi trưng bày hàng loạt các tác phẩm nghệ thuật. Hội chợ nghệ thuật năm nay sẽ diễn ra từ 17/5 - 20/5, nhưng các sự kiện liên quan sẽ kéo dài cho tới tận tháng 6.

Nếu đến Hong Kong trong tháng 5 này, bạn sẽ có cơ hội được xem những gì?

*1. Cách bán tác phẩm nghệ thuật độc đáo chỉ có ở Hong Kong*



Art Flat cũng giống như IKEA, ngoại trừ tất cả các tên viết bằng tiếng Thụy Điển kỳ lạ
Loại hình nghệ thuật Art Flat kết hợp giữa nghệ thuật và mua sắm. Các món đồ vật trong loại hình nghệ thuật này sẽ được trưng bày ở ART HK trong một căn phòng kiểu Hong Kong, rộng 24 mét vuông. Ngoại trừ một điều là căn phòng đó sẽ trưng bày các món đồ nghệ thuật để bán. Các món đồ gồm cả các đĩa mạ cho tới quần áo với giá chỉ khoảng 80 - 4.000 đô la Hong Kong.

*2. Các phòng tranh đua nhau mở cửa*

Hong Kong được coi là thỏi "nam châm" đối với các phòng tranh quốc tế đang có ý định thâm nhập vào thị trường Châu Á. Sau phòng tranh Gagosians và White Cube, một làn sóng các thương hiệu khác cũng đua nhau xây dựng các phòng triển lãm ở Hong Kong trong tháng 5 này.

Nhà cái nổi tiếng Sotheby’s cũng đã khai trương phòng trưng bày mới đầy ấn tượng ở Pacific Place. Cùng đó, tại Tòa nhà Pedder, phòng tranh Pearl Lam có trụ sở ở Thượng Hải cũng đang mở cuộc triển lãm tranh trừu tượng của Trung Quốc.

*3. Chiêm ngưỡng các tác phẩm của các nghệ sĩ nổi tiếng*



Nhiếp ảnh gia Annie Leibovitz là người cuối cùng chụp hình John Lennon trước khi mất
Đây là cơ hội để chúng ta chiêm ngưỡng những tác phẩm để đời của các nghệ thuật gia. Các phòng tranh hàng đầu Hong Kong đã để dành các tác phẩm độc đáo nhất để trưng bày trong đợt hội chợ này.

Phòng tranh Gagosian sẽ mang đến những bức hình ấn tượng được chụp ở Hong Kong vào những năm 1990 trong buổi triển lãm cá nhân của nhiếp ảnh gia người Đức Andreas Gursky. Còn Phòng tranh Sundaram Tagore lại trưng bày các bức ảnh chân dung các ngôi sao Hollywood của nhiếp ảnh gia lừng danh Annie Leibovitz. Trong khi đó, Phòng tranh Edouard Malingue cũng vừa nhận được sự đồng ý chính thức từ phía nhà nghệ thuật người Pháp Laurent Grasso để lập một phòng trưng bày trên tầng thượng khu Central Ferry Pier 4 hướng ra bến cảng.

*4. Nghệ thuật trình diễn trên phố* 



Cùng nhìn tác phẩm nghệ thuật sắp đặt hoài cổ của Leung Mê-ping mang tên “I miss Panta” ở Yau Ma Tei
Bảy nghệ sĩ theo trường phái nghệ thuật thị giác ở Hong Kong, trong đó có cả Park Sheung-chuen và Tsang Kin-wah, hiện đang bận rộn với các tác phẩm nghệ thuật sắp đặt dọc theo quận đông đúc nhất Hong Kong, quận Yau Ma Tei. Các gian hàng thư pháp, khu vực ghế ngồi công cộng và các nút giao thông chính là không gian chính của buổi triển lãm.

*5. Cách tốt nhất để thưởng thức nghệ thuật – hãy nếm thử*



Sự châm biếm ngọt ngào: Bức tường Berlin trên chiếc giường cỏ
Nghệ thuật chỉ là một điểm khởi đầu, bếp trưởng Uwe Opocensky tại nhà hàng Mandarin Grill + Bar đã làm ra một thực đơn nghệ thuật có thể ăn được .

Mỗi món ăn đều được làm dựa trên một loại hình nghệ thuật sáng tạo như điêu khắc, graffiti, nhiếp ảnh, hội họa và âm nhạc.

Đối với nghệ thuật graffiti, bếp trưởng đã sử dụng một miếng pate cùng miếng bánh ngọt hình tròn để tạo ra miếng có hình dạng bức tường Berlin có thể ăn được, sau đó xịt lên các hình ảnh phức tạp bằng mực có thể ăn được. Còn đối với món ăn làm từ âm nhạc, thực khách thưởng thức bữa tối có thể nghe nhạc bằng tai nghe trong khi chờ các món tráng miệng tỉ mỉ được chuẩn bị ngay trên bàn ăn để trông giống như đang thưởng thức nhiều loại hình nghệ thuật.

*6. Các tour về Hong Kong do các nghệ sĩ khởi xướng*



Cộng đồng dân cư Hong Kong được miêu tả sinh động qua thị giác và thính giác của các nghệ sĩ mới nổi
Các hội chợ nghệ thuật thường chỉ tập trung vào các loại hình thu lại lợi nhuận, tuy nhiên các nghệ sĩ mới nổi ở Hong Kong lại không hướng tới môi trường nghệ thuật đơn thuần, mà là các con phố của Hong Kong. Một tổ chức nghệ thuật địa phương hiện đang hợp tác cùng hai nghệ sĩ trẻ Tsang Sin-yu và Wong Chun-hoi cùng làm dự án về một cuộc đi bộ với tên gọi “Hãy mang đôi tai của chính bạn”, một cuộc phiêu lưu bằng âm thanh ở quận Kwa Wan.

Ngoài ra, các bạn sinh viên và giáo sư của trường Cao đẳng Nghệ thuật và Thiết kế Savannah (SCAD) gần đây đang thực hiện dự án nghệ thuật, qua đó mọi người sẽ thấy rõ hơn về cuộc sống của người dân sinh sống ở quận nghèo nhất Hong Kong, quận Sham Shui Po, thông qua việc phát hành một tài liệu chuyên khảo với tựa đề “Nghiêng ống kính: Kể câu chuyện về Sham Shui Po”. Trường còn đang tổ chức một tour qua các tiệm cầm đồ, các ngôi chùa thế kỷ 19 của quận này do Giám đốc của Trung tâm Bảo tồn và Gìn giữ lịch sử của SCAD Bob Dickensheets đứng đầu để phân phát đến tận tay mọi người các bức ảnh sống động về cuộc sống của người dân quận này.

*7. Nghệ thuật làm từ các cuộn băng dính*



Tất cả bạn cần chỉ là cuộn băng dính
Các tác phẩm làm từ cuộn băng dính của nghệ sĩ đường phố Max Zorn sẽ khuấy động ngày khai mạc triển lãm ART HK năm nay. Nghệ sĩ Zorn đã tạo dựng tiếng tăm của mình ở Amsterdam thông qua việc di chuyển các con phố, hay tạo ra các chân dung điện ảnh chỉ bằng các cuộn băng dính.

*8. Không gian càng lớn thì càng tốt*



Những bông hoa khổng lồ do nghệ sĩ Yayoi Kusama thực hiện
Các tác phẩm ở hội chợ ART HK năm nay đều có kích thước lớn, do vậy đó sẽ là vấn đề để các nhà quản lý suy nghĩ.

Nhà quản lý Yuko Hasegawa đã chọn 10 tác phẩm có kích cỡ lớn sẽ được trưng bày ở không gian rộng 100 m2. Điểm nổi bật của hội chợ nghệ thuật lần này là cơ hội để chúng ta chiêm ngưỡng các tác phẩm nghệ thuật ở quy mô lớn.

*9. Các buổi đàm luận diễn ra xuyên suốt hội chợ*

Hội chợ ART HK thu hút các lãnh đạo trong ngành công nghiệp bảo tàng tư nhân của Châu Á tới dự các buổi đàm luận.

Debate Joseph Kosuth và ông trùm truyền thông Hung Huang sẽ cùng tham gia tranh luận về đề tài nghệ thuật đương đại. Bên cạnh đó, tổ chức Asia Art Archive cũng mời nhà quản lý, nhà phê bình Okwul Enwezỏ đến nói chuyện trong serie Backroom Conversations.  

*10. Các nhà kho đem đến nguồn cảm hứng cho nghệ sĩ*



Tác phẩm nghệ thuật sắp đặt mang tên “Erasure” của họa sĩ gốc Việt Lê Quang Đỉnh
Các toà nhà công nghiệp của Hong Kong đã trở thành nguồn cảm hứng sáng tạo cho các nghệ sĩ. Trong đó, không gian nghệ thuật diễn ra ở trong các nhà kho với sự kiện mang tên “Art East Island” do nghệ sĩ Chai Wan thực hiện chính là điểm nhấn đặc biệt cho hội chợ năm nay. Bên cạnh đó, họa sĩ gốc Việt Lê Quang Đỉnh cũng đem đến một tác phẩm sắp đặt gồm những hình ảnh về chiến tranh trong không gian là những nhà kho ở Hong Kong.

----------


## khoan_gieng

nhìn quầy bán vòng vèo mà mê quá  :cuoi1: 
Cả đống lun

----------

